# Apple going after Galaxy S III



## yusuo (Sep 3, 2012)

So it appears as if Apple is going after another 4 Samsung devices including the Galaxy S III



> Apple has asked a federal court in a separate case to find that four additional Samsung products, including the Galaxy S III, violate the tech giant's patents.​




And heres a list of what else there going after




> The products Apple wants out are all smartphones: Galaxy S 4G, Galaxy S2 AT&T, Galaxy S2, Galaxy S2 T-Mobile, Galaxy S2 Epic 4G, Galaxy S Showcase, Droid Charge and Galaxy Prevail.​




Let the hearing commence on the 20th September, and if you've been putting off getting a Galaxy S III you might want to hurry up and get one soon

SOURCE


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

As if Apple didn't get enough money from the last case.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 3, 2012)

Apple sure likes Samsung to give them so much attention. Aren't there other devices that are "similar" to Apple's own stuff, or is it simply because Samsung has the money?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 3, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Apple sure likes Samsung to give them so much attention. Aren't there other devices that are "similar" to Apple's own stuff, or is it simply because Samsung has the money?


samsung is the biggest threat to apple right now, thats the only reason


----------



## Puregamer (Sep 3, 2012)

They're just angry from the last case

Apparently Samsung paid Apple the one billion by sending them 30 trucks full of 5 cent coins


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> They're just angry from the last case
> 
> Apparently Samsung paid Apple the one billion by sending them 30 trucks full of 5 cent coins


http://www.christian...-nickels-80868/

EDIT: On topic, this is just stupid. Apple needs to deal with the fact that competition will always be present no matter what.


----------



## Lokao0 (Sep 3, 2012)

In some time Apple will be suing Samsung because their phones can make calls


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> As if Apple didn't get enough money from the last case.




Apple doesn't have the money yet, and likely wont (at least not in full).  There are many legal action Samsung is sure to take after that judgement.  After asking for the judgement to be dismissed (I guess its possible that it could), they'll go into the appeal process.  The ending to the last case will probably not be realized for months, and likely will just end in a settlement.

As for the 30 trucks of nickels thing, that was just a piece of satire.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 3, 2012)

Fuck that shit, they better not win this time. I've been really meaning to get a Galaxy SIII or Sii.

I'm seriously going to be pissed if this happens. What are they going after them this time for?


----------



## yusuo (Sep 3, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> They're just angry from the last case
> 
> Apparently Samsung paid Apple the one billion by sending them 30 trucks full of 5 cent coins


Although the story was a fake it would be, wait for it.......... Legendary if Samsung did do something similar to this, they would earn alot of respect while really pissing Apple off, and nobody could do anything about it as they would of filled their legal requirement. The Ultimate practical joke


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 3, 2012)

It seems a little ironic that these actions are just gonna make people want to support Samsung more and stop the bullying from crapple.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)

This is hardly something to worry about.  The action isn't even scheduled for trial until March 2014. The issues will be resolved, changed, or not even matter since the GSIII will be extremely outdated by then.

Good read on why this isn't really a big deal compared to the events of the past few weeks.

http://www.androidpo...that-important/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 3, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> This is hardly something to worry about.  The action isn't even scheduled for trial until March 2014. The issues will be resolved, changed, or not even matter since the GSIII will be extremely outdated by then.
> 
> Good read on why this isn't really a big deal compared to the events of the past few weeks.
> 
> http://www.androidpo...that-important/



I really don't call a few months extremely outdated. Years? Sure, but not months.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > This is hardly something to worry about.  The action isn't even scheduled for trial until March 2014. The issues will be resolved, changed, or not even matter since the GSIII will be extremely outdated by then.
> ...



Samsung has already announced the Galaxy Note II for fuck sake. Galaxy SIII will be small potatoes by then. Not to mention that Samsung can remove most of what Apple is pissed about through software updates.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 3, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...



So, that doesn't mean it will be outdated lol. That's like saying the regular 3DS is outdated because the XL came out. It's just a different product for people who want a different product.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2012)

Apparently Apple really doesn't want Samsung to carry on making their A5 processors. At this point, I would just stop the production lines the moment Samsung reaches the contracted minimum - this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## hatredg0d (Sep 3, 2012)

the more of these i see, the more i will hatred i gain for apple.

#dontbuyappleoryougetsued


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



Comparing an Android OEM to Nintendo is a bit of a stretch.  My point isn't that you shouldn't get a GSIII because it will be 'outdated'. Just saying by the time this possibly goes to trial, that the GSIII won't be the big contender that it currently is on Samsung's road map.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't get the massive fuss because both crapple and shamsung have absurd company infrastructures.
SEE BELOW

This is just absurd I agree, but Shamsung suing Crapple for 4G LTE on the iPhat 5 is just as ridiculous. 

I would call Samsung smart if they don't retaliate. They could just ignore the jury (and not pay), but they should not fight back like this. They are just ruining their own image, just like how Apple is doing to themselves right now.

Speaking of these, I wouldn't judge an overall product based on company hate. A LOT of websites I've been to state "I hate iPhone because Apple is an arrogant piece of crap." 

That may be true, but (even if the iPhone is inferior to other Android superphones) it's still at the very least, a decent phone which is quite easy to use. 

Not trying to fend Apple btw. Most times I do hate their arrogance and atrocious patents.

EDIT: 
Just checked some news pages.

Seriously, Galaxy Note too? 

I can see Apple being the next Nokia. I hope they wake up sooner than they know it.
AND COME UP WITH PRODUCTS THAT AT LEAST MATCH MARKET STANDARDS. /fanboy

But on a serious note, I do hope that Apple realizes that this is a wrong path.

EDIT AGAIN:
Just read about Apple threatening smartphone sellers.
If all this is true, Apple is really being a massive bully.



Spoiler



The main reason why I think Samsung is rising to become a massive threat is NOT because Apple products are not good enough/inferior, but rather it's Samsung producing a lot of phones to cater "mass market".

Apple suing Samsung like this isn't right at all. Perhaps they should come out with more iPad minis of their own.
Even if Samsung DID copy IP, Apple should just keep the money and STFU instead of blocks.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 4, 2012)

Samsung did used to copy large swathes of design from Apple. Not being any kind of lawyer or accountant I have no idea if it's $1 billion in dollars worth.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 4, 2012)

But in all honesty, calling Apple products crap just because of these "bullying" is just darn stupid. I have seen so many people on the web saying 'APPLE IS A BIG BULLY SO THEIR STUFF SUCKS'. 

It is true that the iPhone 4S is technologically inferior compared to some quad core beasts like GS3, GSN2. However iPhone 4S is a previous gen device. It's like comparing a DS with a PS Vita. Although I must say that the new iPad really shuns in CPU performance compared to others.

I had quite enough of all of these criticisms not only from APPLE SUCKS, but also from SHAMSUNG sides. If you really want to rage, just support the product you want and boycott the other. I'll just go for a phone that satisfies my needs more.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 5, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> But in all honesty, calling Apple products crap just because of these "bullying" is just darn stupid. I have seen so many people on the web saying 'APPLE IS A BIG BULLY SO THEIR STUFF SUCKS'.
> 
> It is true that the iPhone 4S is technologically inferior compared to some quad core beasts like GS3, GSN2. However iPhone 4S is a previous gen device. It's like comparing a DS with a PS Vita. Although I must say that the new iPad really shuns in CPU performance compared to others.
> 
> I had quite enough of all of these criticisms not only from APPLE SUCKS, but also from SHAMSUNG sides. If you really want to rage, just support the product you want and boycott the other. I'll just go for a phone that satisfies my needs more.


But their stuff does really suck, what they are doing is really making a mid range product and selling it as a high end product then criticizing and suing the competition because they currently have a lower market share, no one is saying Samsung is better but out of Samsung and crapple its bloody obvious that Samsung is the much much MUCH lesser of 2 evils but in that comparison the only evil one is crapple, Samsung seems more neutral actually.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > But in all honesty, calling Apple products crap just because of these "bullying" is just darn stupid. I have seen so many people on the web saying 'APPLE IS A BIG BULLY SO THEIR STUFF SUCKS'.
> ...


What I'm saying is, by just claiming that Apple is a big fat bully = product sucks doesn't make any sense. In many webs I've been to many people are claiming this.

The Apple A5 chip is actually quite sturdy. It was used in the iPad 2 before the 4S came out (which was in March) and the performance was pretty smooth on the iPad. The A5 was also one of the earliest dual core SoCs to ship in volume, so it was quite impressive. However, The A5X was a huge miss in tackling the quad core competition from Nividia and Exynos. This September 12, Apple MIGHT announce the A6, so I'm looking forward to it.

Samsung will definitely have a large market share, because they have products for mass market. They have the Ace line, S line and the rest of mid-range Galaxies. Now they are starting to move into Windows mobile too. People can afford Samsung phones, and those who opt for the S line will definitely pay a huge price but get excellent quality products.

Apple on the other hand, only caters to their own "S line" for mobile phones. That's why they are starting to lose out. They resort to blocking these products in order to gain back some status, but they are just doing it wrong. Apple's hardware isn't so bad (take the A5 example), it's their audience which makes them go down.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> They're just angry from the last case
> 
> Apparently Samsung paid Apple the one billion by sending them 30 trucks full of 5 cent coins


OOOKKKKKK lets play math. 

Im going to have to cast a little magic to get this time work. 
Lets assumer the nickels Apple sends Samsung are magic nickels and there is abolutly no empty space between each one as they are packed into the dumptrucks. A US nickles is 21.21mm in diameter and 1.95 thick. This gives us a volume of 688.979mm^3. Converting that into cubic yards gives us aprox. 18,924.161 cubic yards for 21 billion nickels (just over 1 Billion dollars) 

The average Tandem-asel dump truck, according to google and my engineering friends, should hold about what, 12-16 cy of dirt. Lets settle on 14 cy (cubic yards). So 18,924.161 divided into 14 cy chunks gives us a rounded 1353 dump trucks. 

Now, that said, that would be if the trucks were magic. The average dump truck would have exceeded its actual ability to carry all that weight. Again, Google and my engineering friends, gives us a capacity (max) of 27 tons per truck. 21 billion nickels at 5 grams each would weigh in at about  115742.55 tons... Which means that divided into chunks of 27 tons, gives us...

4269 dump trucks (rounded, filled to the brim with magic, no space between them nickels). 

That aside, 21billion nickels is approx. 84% of the nickels in circulation.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 6, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Puregamer said:
> 
> 
> > They're just angry from the last case
> ...


The truck thing is fake.

Samsung is likely going to pay Apple by manufacturing more chips, which is quite a good option.


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 6, 2012)

Childish tactics from Apple.  Just another reason for me to wish the brand would fuck off and die.  Whats wrong with healthy competition?


----------



## zygie (Sep 6, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> But in all honesty, calling Apple products crap just because of these "bullying" is just darn stupid. I have seen so many people on the web saying 'APPLE IS A BIG BULLY SO THEIR STUFF SUCKS'.


While this line of reasoning is really illogical, and establishing that the A5 really is inferior to faster dual-cores and quad-cores, you could actually say it IS crap. Thing is, hardware isn't everything. Apple shines in optimizing their software for the hardware, and that's the one place I give them props to. Heck even the A4 of the iPod Touch 4th gen runs just as well as some dual-core Android phones on the same generation equivalent software.

It's like those dual-core Windows Phone 7 Nokias, where they might be "just" dual-core in a quad-core marketplace, but still runs smooth.

But I digress, and so on topic: boo Apple. Boo.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 6, 2012)

zygie said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > But in all honesty, calling Apple products crap just because of these "bullying" is just darn stupid. I have seen so many people on the web saying 'APPLE IS A BIG BULLY SO THEIR STUFF SUCKS'.
> ...


A5 isn't inferior, it is just severely underclocked compared to other processors.

and I agree. Apple's software component is amazing. Their court cases are just damn illogical and unreasonable.
Maybe they want a repeat of the Apple Lisa.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 6, 2012)

This is how you know apple has an ego the size of Europe.


----------



## funem (Sep 6, 2012)

The real problem here is not Apple or Samsung, its the patent office, for letting companies patent (a) things they did not create themselves (b) designes that are not specific and are two general in their description.

In the Europe Apple failed to patent the slide to unlock.. why ? because they didnt invernt it. It was on the neonode N1m long before Apple even had a phone to swipe on, they were therefore refused the patent. BUT in the US they granted the patent and thus the ability to sue in the US. More than likely this is because Apple is a US company applying for a patent in the US.

Apple claim to be the first to use Multi touch, also not true it was in use six years before they had a phone to multi touch.

I could go on with the list.

Its all getting/got rather stupid, on all sides.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I started writing something but realised I'm just writing the same thing again, so I'll just say what I said in the last thread.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 6, 2012)

I own a iPhone and I really do like it, the interface just feels so natural as well as the design (i prefer small screens, cause they =smaller phones and I have small hands lol), I prefer it too Android, The last Android phone I owned was the Galaxy S II and it was a nice phone but IOS feels so much nicer. However before I get the fanboy rant that will inevitably come I do think Android is a very good system, Its more customizable and more open than its IOS alternative (which is a pain in the ass to fix should something go wrong)

I know people who prefer Android or IOS and at the end of the day it boils down to a matter of taste, I do think the software patents though are a load of rubbish, each use each others ideas, and imo thats a good thing.

What i'm basically getting at is the minor software patents such as bounce back etc shouldn't be allowed, competition in any market is healthy and as much as I like my iPhone, Apple are complete assholes for what there doing to the market

On a separate note, i dont get this whole big screen thing, 10 years ago manufacturers were competing to see who could make there devices smaller with the most features, now its who can make the biggest clearer screen. Very ironic, no


----------



## funem (Sep 6, 2012)

As per my post on the "other" thread

Voice control on a mobile phone was first built in on an Android phone in 2010 on Froyo, It didnt apear on an Apple phone until the 4S in 2011, so Apple were not the first ones there either. Samsung just went with the flow on what was already on Android. Neither Android or Apple created it, as its been around for years.

Next Apple "innervation" to be shot down please....


----------



## yusuo (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey man, I know voice recognition is nothing new. It seems to me the only thing apple are good at is taking an open source o/s (Linux) building upon it and then charging obscene amounts of money to use something that should be free anyway. At least android kept it open source and free even though they've done the same thing


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 6, 2012)

doesn't apple know business law? if they crush all competition they would monopolize the market which if i last checked is _*Illegal *_i mean you dont see nintendo, sony,microsoft suing each other do you?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2012)

chrisrlink said:


> doesn't apple know business law? if they crush all competition they would monopolize the market which if i last checked is _*Illegal *_i mean you dont see nintendo, sony,microsoft suing each other do you?


Obviously if Apple won the lawsuit, somewhere in there the law ruled in their favor. Keep in mind Samung isnt the only other manufacturer in phones.


----------



## insidexdeath (Sep 7, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...



Samsung Galaxy Note is a completely different version of a Samsung phone. #justsaying

Samsung Galaxy S2=/=Samsung Galaxy Note.

Samsung Galaxy S3=/=Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 7, 2012)

funem said:


> As per my post on the "other" thread
> 
> Voice control on a mobile phone was first built in on an Android phone in 2010 on Froyo, It didnt apear on an Apple phone until the 4S in 2011, so Apple were not the first ones there either. Samsung just went with the flow on what was already on Android. Neither Android or Apple created it, as its been around for years.
> 
> Next Apple "innervation" to be shot down please....


Actually voice options appeared on the iPhone 3GS, not 4S.

But yes, It's true that Apple didn't invent these things.

For _some_ things, Apple didn't really say that they "invented" it. For example, iPods. They agreed that there were other music players out there and they were just 'redesigning' the music category. Another example would be Mac OS X, which they stressed that it was based on a UNIX foundation.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 7, 2012)

Another lawsuit from apple. Some would say they're rotten to the core.


----------



## NightsOwl (Oct 2, 2012)

Really makes me hate Apple more than I already do. Do they not have enough money already? What's the similarities of the iPhone and any of those phones other than being smart phones anyway?


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 2, 2012)

Samsung isn't any better. They are now going to sue apple over the iPhone 5. It's confirmed.

Samsung really should not do this. This ruins their reputation just like what CrApple is doing it now. Besides...



> “As soon as the iPhone 5 was available for purchase, Samsung began its investigation of the product


This clearly shows that this lawsuit is for revenge.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Apple sure likes Samsung to give them so much attention. Aren't there other devices that are "similar" to Apple's own stuff, or is it simply because Samsung has the money?



Short version, it's because Samsung has released a better product than the iPhone and trying to ban it is easier than trying to make a better iPhone.


----------

